# r32 in golf 1



## sablac (Dec 7, 2009)

*r32 4 motion biturbo golf 1*

hy
i am newbi here,and sorry for my bad english.
i plan to built an r32 motor in golf 1.i will use audi tt 3.2 bub motor with standard ecu,now there is problem,i like to run this engine with wires as les it is posible,reprograming is not problem(imobilizer off tacho off...)for my project i need ecu pinout and all info i can got... next step is turbo upgrade...thanks by

_Modified by sablac at 2:55 PM 12-7-2009_


_Modified by sablac at 6:54 AM 2-23-2010_


----------



## mygolf3 (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: r32 in golf 1 (sablac)*

best thing to do if you are looking to keep a clean engine bay with minimal wire is to go with a stand alone engine management. You will not have all the extra things you don't want. For example:
http://www.megasquirt.org/megasquirt.html 
I know you are out of the state but this well give you an idea what you need
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sablac (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: r32 in golf 1 (mygolf3)*

is anyone do that yet?megasquirt (or other ) on r 32 motor?i hawe megasquirt in my other car but r 32 is more sofisticated i think.some wiring diagram could help me for ms or standad ecu for r 32.thanks by


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: r32 in golf 1 (sablac)*

MS is totally possible on the 3.2L, the only 'hard' part is the coil drivers need to be 5v instead of ground trigger like the 1.8t ones.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: r32 in golf 1 (need_a_VR6)*

can megasquirt handle the variable valve timing and the Intake manifold tuning? very interesting.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: r32 in golf 1 (SilverSquirrel)*

It is currently under development in MS3 (in beta testing now) for fully variable and set-able cam angle. Current versions can only do on/off control of intake and exhaust through a generic output.


----------



## aminder (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: r32 in golf 1 (need_a_VR6)*

How's the beta testing coming along?
Does any one have a wiring diagram/spreadsheet for R32 setup with megasquirt?


----------



## sablac (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: r32 in golf 1 (aminder)*

work is in progres
-some pics of car

























car is 4 motion 


























_Modified by sablac at 1:12 PM 2-8-2010_


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: r32 in golf 1 (sablac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sablac* »_work is in progres
-some pics of car
car is 4 motion 

_Modified by sablac at 1:12 PM 2-8-2010_


car looks great, it seems like the 3.2 fits in there, 
what transmission are you going to use?


----------



## sablac (Dec 7, 2009)

transmisio is 6 gear manual from audi tt,but i plan to swap with longer 6 gear from 115ps tdi (whitch one i hawe on prewius motor 1.8 20vt ).this car was driving 1.8 20vt 4 motion with 320 hp 12.3 s on 1/4 mile


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: (sablac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sablac* »_transmisio is 6 gear manual from audi tt,but i plan to swap with longer 6 gear from 115ps tdi (whitch one i hawe on prewius motor 1.8 20vt ).this car was driving 1.8 20vt 4 motion with 320 hp 12.3 s on 1/4 mile

I was just asking because I thought that it might have had some interference issues with the stock tranny. it looks good. I guess you will mate it with your current setup and not use the haldex stuff. 

keep us updated with the build!!


----------



## sablac (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: (huichox4)*

some turbos
2x garrett gt28rs








conection to intercoler


----------



## sablac (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: (sablac)*

downpipe 2x fi 76 inox


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: r32 in golf 1 (aminder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aminder* »_How's the beta testing coming along?
Does any one have a wiring diagram/spreadsheet for R32 setup with megasquirt?

Missed this post somehow. Beta is coming along great, no real snags at all. Wiring will be the same as a std 12v for the most part. Additions could be made for the cam sensor(s) and the vvt, but that's all 'custom' until MS3 with the MS3X expander board is out.


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

just wow


----------



## churchR32 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (v.i.massive)*

way sweet man keep it up!! lets see some more pics


----------



## sablac (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (churchR32)*

pics wil be when work go on,now is fabricated anti cage bar and some weight reduction


----------



## sablac (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sablac)*

some pipe


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sablac)*

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh iaqljwdhbadbqvlhasbd


----------

